# DVD Recorder an Notebook anschließen?



## PleaseHelpMe (30. Juli 2008)

Hi!
Hab da mal ne Frage:
Ist es möglich mein Home Cinema (JVC TH-P3) an mein Notebook (Toshiba Satellite) anzuschließen? Ich habe mir nämlich ein Kabel besorgt das ein AV Eingang und ein VGA Ausgang hat. Ich kann beide Geräte mit einander verbinden. Aber wenn ich etwas gucke dann kommt kein Sound bzw. Bild. Was mach ich falsch? Oder geht das überhaupt nicht?
Bitte um Hilfe, da Computer nicht mein Fachgebiet ist.
Danke


----------



## chmee (30. Juli 2008)

Bitte erklär das Kabel. VGA an den Rechner, AV-Stecker an den DVD-Recorder  ? 

Aber was für Stecker sind das ? RCA/Cinch ? 
Was soll da rauskommen ? PAL-SD oder ein HD-Signal ?
Wohin soll das Signal ? Vom DVD zum PC ? Zum Monitor ? 
Vom Rechner in den DVD-Recorder ?

Kurz und bündig : Was soll denn passieren ?

mfg chmee


----------



## PleaseHelpMe (30. Juli 2008)

Also. 
Ich habe irgendwo gelesen, dass ich meine Home Cinema Anlage mit dem Notebook verbinden kann. Das heißt: In der Anlage ist ein AV Ausgang. Da kommt das eine Ende des Kabels rein. Im Notebook ist ja ein Anschluss für externe Monitore, Beamer,... u.ä. eingebaut. Da kommt das andere Ende rein. Ich möchte über mein Notebook einen Film gucken aber Dolby Surroound von der Cinema Anlage. Oder in die Anlage eine DVD einlegen, die Tonqualiät von der Anlage und das Bild auf dem Notebook. Ist das möglich? Wenn ja, wie?
Danke


----------



## Zinken (30. Juli 2008)

Da Du laut Deiner Beschreibung 2 Ausgänge miteinander verbindest, kann das nicht klappen.
Hat denn Dein Notebook überhaupt irgend eine Art von Eingang für ein Videosignal?
Bzw. für den umgekehrten Fall: hat der DVD-Recorder einen entsprechenden Eingang für ein Tonsignal? (zB. Cinch)


----------



## chmee (30. Juli 2008)

Also Äh, das, was Du beschreibst geht nicht.

1 - Ton aus dem Notebook an die Anlage per *Miniklinke-Cinch* anschließen. DolbySurround ist im analogen Signal kodiert, aber kein DolbyDigital.. Womöglich kommt das Signal also unvollständig an der Anlage an.

Andersrum, Bild vom DVD auf dem Notebook ist nur möglich, wenn Du die DVD in Dein Notebook legst. Wenn Dein Notebook einen Videoeingang hat, ginge es, aber die Qualität wird - sagen wir es mal so - mies sein.

mfg chmee


----------



## schutzgeist (31. Juli 2008)

PleaseHelpMe hat gesagt.:


> Im Notebook ist ja ein Anschluss für externe Monitore, Beamer,... u.ä. eingebaut.



wie du schon selber sagst, ist der *Ausgang *für *externe *Geräte gedacht.. so wird das nix..


----------

